
Show HN: Everydev, a job board for inclusive companies - isla
https://everydev.io
======
isla
Hi HN! I built this site because I wanted a place for underrepresented
developers to be able to find jobs at companies that care about inclusivity
and diversity.

The vision behind Everydev is that instead of choosing a company based on
perks like ping pong or office kegs, job hunters can choose jobs based on what
actually matters to them. Everydev serves as a collection of companies with
thoughtful policies like gender neutral bathrooms or paid parental leave.

Anyways, I'm happy to discuss the website/tech behind it (it's a Vue app with
a Sinatra backend).

------
posthaste
Great-looking site =) And a very timely service in the wake of the recent
string of controversies at Uber and other tech companies!

